# Kanata, Ontario



## Andor of the Blade (May 1, 2002)

Game: D&D  D20 

Time: Fairly flexible, but not Saturdays.  4-6 hour sessions.

Freq: 1/week

Need: 2-3 players. I am planning on DMing, but would happily play a character if someone else wishes to DM. 

Notes: Current players are both over thirty, married and professionals in the IT industry. Non-smokers preferred.


----------

